# Instalacion de Gentoo

## JORDAN3304

Hola a todos

Este soy nuevo en gentoo, estoy instalando desde el CD minimal, todo hiba bien hasta que llegue a la Instalacion del nucleo, instale el modulos y todo bien pero a la hora de instalar el nucle me manda este error o mensaje:

                cp: writing `/boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1' : no spce left on device

                cp: failed to extend `/boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1`: No spce left on device

Este no se si se deva a que falta espacio en la particion de instalacion o a que se deva

la particion las puse asi:

                particion primaria boot; +512

                particion primaria linux-swap / solaris = +1024

                particion primaria resto del disco : 78 gb

gracias por todo y espero respuesta

----------

## cach0rr0

olvidas montar /boot antes de copiar el nucleo? 

(Moved to Spanish sub-forum)

----------

## JORDAN3304

Hola gracias por la respuesta pero otra pregunta como monto el boot si no es mucha molestia

gracias por todo  :Very Happy:  

----------

## cach0rr0

despues de montar /

antes de chroot

```

mount /dev/XXX /mnt/gentoo/boot

```

entonces chroot, haz el nucleo, copia a /boot 

no salgas del chroot antes de copiar el nucleo a /boot, porque seria copiando el nucleo al /boot del LiveCD, y /boot del LiveCD existe solamente en RAM

eso es porque faltas espacio (pienso?) - eras copiando el nucleo al RAM, al /boot de LiveCD, en vez de /boot en HDD

por ejemplo, si sales del chroot (pero / y /boot quedan montados) antes de copiar el nucleo, tendrias que

```

cp /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage /mnt/gentoo/boot/linux-x.x.x-gentoo

```

pero dentro del chroot, eso hace lo mismo

```

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-x.x.x-gentoo

```

pero, si particion para / and /boot no era montado quando hices eso ^^^^ seria copiando a RAM, y no HDD

(my Spanish is a bit shaky, but hopefully that makes sense)

----------

## Yczo

Para saber cuanto espacio tienes en el disco duro teclea:

  # df /

el tamaño de la imagen de nucleo resultante supongo que ya sabras usa un ls -l  en el el directorio que contiene la imagen

un saludo

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Yo te recomiendo que te leas el Handbook de Gentoo para la arquitectura que tiene tu CPU. Siguelo al pie de la letra y no tendras ningun problema.

La direccion es http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/

Saludos

----------

